# DAS6 v2 cutting potential



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi guys,

I bought a DAS6 V2 this week and got round to using it today, it seems like a quality machine with a lot of power and a solid build. I don't know what it was but I didnt seem to get much cut from the machine/product/pad. I was using a orange chemical guys hex pad and poor boys SSR2.5, the scratches were only light and certainly not feelable just very noticeable in the sun.

Any guidance on different pads or compound would be great please

TIA here's a pic of the car after my first attempt its a Merc E class I think the paint is fairly hard.










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

going to need a bit more info, what speed setting did you use, how much pressure did you apply, how many passes and what arm speed was used?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

cutting potential - All the way through the paint and down to bare metal.

All depends on pad, polish and technique.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I used the old Das 6 Pro and found it to be a good polisher, but it was always a bit of a struggle using it on hard German paint. It will still get the job with with the right products but it is quite the challenge.


----------



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

cossiecol said:


> going to need a bit more info, what speed setting did you use, how much pressure did you apply, how many passes and what arm speed was used?


I tried on both 5 and 6 speed setting and probably a couple of KGs of pressure and 3-4 passes arm speed was fairly slow maybe 20 seconds per foot roughly


----------



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> cutting potential - All the way through the paint and down to bare metal.
> 
> All depends on pad, polish and technique.


Yeah I'm new to this so not sure what the best product and pad are, and still trying to get the best technique

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

To start with it is going to be by trial and hopefully not error.

You will want to get a range of pads and polishes. Look for other posts about similar cars to see what people have used.

When you start you use the least aggressive and see what the result is. If it is not producing the result you want then step through the products you have increasing the cut until you get the desired result.

The pros can usually go straight to what is needed to get the result in the shortest possible time. You will get there with experience.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

It has been a long time since I last used any Poorboys but from memory SSR2.5 was a medium level product. Maybe worth thinking about a stronger product


----------



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> To start with it is going to be by trial and hopefully not error.
> 
> You will want to get a range of pads and polishes. Look for other posts about similar cars to see what people have used.
> 
> ...


Okay thanks, good job ive got a few cars to try on... Do you have any recommendations for a more abrasive compound to poorboys SSR2.5?

Thanks

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamjj1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Not sure about the V2 but i have the DAS6 Pro - Used to have an ST and got quality results with just black and white pads, using megs ultimate though i don't know about poor boys. 

Changed up to an E46 M3 now and bought some green pads as a precaution, not had a go at it yet but i wouldn't expect to need much more just for sorting swirls!

Honestly I was new to this with the focus, went over it twice a year which wouldn't have been necessary if i used some decent wax - Was nervous as hell when i first switched it on but all you need is common sense!

I'm no expert by any means.. But when i use it i'm more concerned about keeping the pad level as it will quickly pull and catch something if you don't apply pressure fairly evenly.

Everyone is different, but i tend to go with this and its never caused me any issues;

- Apply polish to pad, 4-5 pea sized blobs around the outside (once its primed.. first couple of runs i would say doable the size of the blobs)
- Dab the area you're going to work on - not good with feet and inches but about a sixth of the size of your bonnet at a time i would say (think you have a massive bonnet like me)
- Lowest speed fly over with no pressure just to spread the polish, literally take no more than 5 seconds
- Slowish speed medium pressure.. pressure is hard to describe, i would say pinch yourself hard enough for it to be uncomfortable, but not painful, that is medium pressure (to me!) Anyway... I would say about the diameter of a pad every second, working side to side overlapping by half, then up and down, same method. Do this three times, so side to side 3 times and up and down three times
- Then full speed, same method but double speed, 2 pad diameters a second, twice in each direction.
- Wipe away with a microfiber and inspect the results.. Then play with pressure/pad/polish/number of runs to perfect the results.. 

The above would be enough to correct any swirls on my focus with a white pad and megs UC


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have used menzerna and Scholl polishes. I have not used a compound as I am not looking to remove deep defects.

Here is something to think about. If you were a pro working on someone's car and you wanted 100% correction would you necessarily care about leaving as much clear coat as possible or just getting the job done. When you have finished the car will look better than new but the clear coat would be so thin then no more corrections could be carried out.

As I don't have any kind of reputation to build I only look to remove swirls and leave all the clear I can for many more refreshes over the time I keep the car. It also doesn't matter if it takes two days, two week or two months.

Before you attack your car with a compound to get 100% correction think about the car's use. If it is a daily driver going to the supermarket the finish isn't going to last for long.


----------



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

Adamjj1 said:


> Not sure about the V2 but i have the DAS6 Pro - Used to have an ST and got quality results with just black and white pads, using megs ultimate though i don't know about poor boys.
> 
> Changed up to an E46 M3 now and bought some green pads as a precaution, not had a go at it yet but i wouldn't expect to need much more just for sorting swirls!
> 
> ...


Okay that's really good thanks, I'm doing step 1,2,3,5 and 6 the same so maybe I need to include your step 4 a bit better. Think its going to be a lot of trial though. 
It did remove a fair amount of swirls but I think I was expecting more I think trying some more products is going to be a good start as well as more experience

Thanks, appreciate the help!

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I have used menzerna and Scholl polishes. I have not used a compound as I am not looking to remove deep defects.
> 
> Here is something to think about. If you were a pro working on someone's car and you wanted 100% correction would you necessarily care about leaving as much clear coat as possible or just getting the job done. When you have finished the car will look better than new but the clear coat would be so thin then no more corrections could be carried out.
> 
> ...


Thats a much better way of looking at it actually, perfection is not always achievable or realisitc i suppose.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Fully agree with Andy.

Maybe worth looking at Scholl or Koch Chemie polishes. German polishes for a German car. :buffer: :thumb:

I'm a fan of Scholl spider pads.

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/scholl-concepts-spider-pad-navy-blue-145mm

Grading is White (most cut) - Navy - Purple - Honey - Black Waffle (finishing pad).

I think you can get a microfibre one it things are really hard.

Remember to do a test spot and start with something sensible based on the knowledge you've gained from this polishing session. You can always go more aggressive which is vastly easier than putting it right if you've gone too aggressive and gone through the clear coat.

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## Adamjj1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Danpoulter said:


> Okay that's really good thanks, I'm doing step 1,2,3,5 and 6 the same so maybe I need to include your step 4 a bit better. Think its going to be a lot of trial though.
> It did remove a fair amount of swirls but I think I was expecting more I think trying some more products is going to be a good start as well as more experience
> 
> Thanks, appreciate the help!
> ...


No worries! I know how you feel there is so much advice around i think it makes it more daunting than it needs to be! And as far as i'm aware you would get the most correction out of step 4 so that's possibly all you need to do!


----------

